# So what Rom's are the most stable with everything working Verizon? What's your Daily driver?



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

Finally took the plunge and rooted the S3. I installed a Jellywiz rom from xda but the phone started rebooting and the data would pop in and out so i went back to the stock rom.It did run good though. I just want everything to work whats the best rom out currently Doesn't matter touchwiz or AKOP I just want a stable working rom.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Any TouchWiz rom will be the most stable and have the least bugs.

I recommend Beans.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

You say it doesn't matter but AOSP vs TouchWiz is a huge difference.

My vote goes for Liquid ROM. Granted I am using a newer beta(non-public), but the Beta 2 out right now should be very solid as well. Keep in mind it is beta but it has a great mix of speed and features!


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

isn't the public beta2 of liquid still running with kexec?


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> isn't the public beta2 of liquid still running with kexec?


I am not sure as I am not on that build

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Paranoid android is my vote. I thought I was going to stay on TW for awhile because I don't want ANY bugs with my brand new phone but PA is solid. You lose a few camera features like burst shot and 3g is spotty but those fixes are coming soon. Nfc, gps, 4g, bluetooth, etc all work. Idk if you're wanting all of the TW features though.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Paranoid android is my vote. I thought I was going to stay on TW for awhile because I don't want ANY bugs with my brand new phone but PA is solid. You lose a few camera features like burst shot and 3g is spotty but those fixes are coming soon. Nfc, gps, 4g, bluetooth, etc all work. Idk if you're wanting all of the TW features though.


So it's not the most stable rom with everything working.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

nhat said:


> So it's not the most stable rom with everything working.


OP didn't really say if he wanted TW or not so the definition of "fully working" can differ but for AOSP I think this is the most functional. I see cm just merged in burst shot so pretty soon it'll have all the TW features anyways if that's your thing.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

I am on Beans Custom Rom Build 11, it's TW based, but it's bug free. Plus it has an option to install if you have locked or unlocked bootloader.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Running CM since Steve is the one getting everything working for the d2 devices. Other than minor screen flicker I haven't had any issues. I have a d2att though.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

AOKP JB is great. Only bugs are in-call volume can be sticky and difficult to change, and 4g will drop occasionally if you're in an area with weak 4g.

Overall, if you want PERFECT stability, go with a touchwiz ROM. If you want more awesomeness and are willing to deal with some bugs, go with AOSP.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Beans build 10/11..It is just as quick as any cm10/aokp (at least on my phone) and zero bugs.


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

rooted stock is obviously the most stable. anything other ROM is simply a massive cluster f**k experiment. of course we all know this going in and that's what makes flashing ROMs so much fun.











monkeystomp said:


> Finally took the plunge and rooted the S3. I installed a Jellywiz rom from xda but the phone started rebooting and the data would pop in and out so i went back to the stock rom.It did run good though. I just want everything to work whats the best rom out currently Doesn't matter touchwiz or AKOP I just want a stable working rom.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

I have tried them all and always end up back up on beans...for now!


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess I'm a bit biased but I'm running AOKP-JB as my daily driver and it's quite stable...
I can't quite say it's the MOST stable though.


----------



## CanuckleHead7 (Oct 9, 2011)

SlimBean has been my DD for a few weeks now and it is awesome! The low dpi (241) takes a bit to get used to but can be changed if desired.

2.4 just came out and now my 3G signal is solid.

Battery is also excellent.

Sent from my Slim Bean'd GS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

I love aosp. Every phone I ever had I have always ran aosp and i have had a lot of phones. I just came from the nexus and to tell u the truth right now I'm bored with aosp. Never used touch wiz but I'm liking it. I switch between synergy and clean rom. I have had no problems with either. Its strange for me to even say I like anything other than aosp but I am really digging touch wiz with the Samsung apps. Plus the ROMs are fully stable and work great

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## renlan (Dec 16, 2011)

Im using Clean Rom 2.5 with Google now added. It's completely customizable, rock solid and great battery life.


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have only been running it for a few days but the CM 10 monthly build #2 has been great so far. I haven't had any weird issues or noticed anything not working. Like I said I have only been on it a few days but if you like AOSP it seems pretty stable to me. My advice is try a few out and make backups of each one. Then you can decide what YOU like and its easy to switch around.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Running Beans build #14 and the stability/features/battery life are amazing!


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> I guess I'm a bit biased but I'm running AOKP-JB as my daily driver and it's quite stable...
> I can't quite say it's the MOST stable though.


I gotta second that. AOKP-JB is amazing right now. I wouldn't call it 100% stable, you'll need to go with a TW ROM if you want that. But it's pretty damn close, and the features that have been merged in so far are amazing. My phone doesn't even resemble what it was at stock anymore.

Again, though, if you want 100% stability, you should go with Beans 14. Great combination of features and perfectly stable.


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm actually running invisblek's rooted/deodexed/stripped rom. Super light, fully functional. Slap some kindacrap mods on and its beautiful.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

I love aosp roms but i actually like touchwiz on the gs3. And the stock camera is way better than aosp. I tried jellywhiz and liquids jellybean rom but there were little quirks like bluetooth audio not connecting automatically that made me switch back. Im currently running stock rooted with holo launcher and holo locker. It gives the aosp feel with all the stock functionality and stability. Liquid rom is pretty damn sweet when all the bugs get worked out ill definitely give it another go.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mgenova said:


> I love aosp roms but i actually like touchwiz on the gs3. And the stock camera is way better than aosp. I tried jellywhiz and liquids jellybean rom but there were little quirks like bluetooth audio not connecting automatically that made me switch back. Im currently running stock rooted with holo launcher and holo locker. It gives the aosp feel with all the stock functionality and stability. Liquid rom is pretty damn sweet when all the bugs get worked out ill definitely give it another go.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Yeah there is a lot of TouchWiz I actually like. The only thing I hate is the launcher which didn't last long anyways as I put Nova on almost right away after buying the phone.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

I ran phantoms aokp build for a while but I'm currently on Beans b14. All stock features, no bloat, all features work.. Nfl.. NFc.. Cameras, I'm pretty Damn happy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah there is a lot of TouchWiz I actually like. The only thing I hate is the launcher which didn't last long anyways as I put Nova on almost right away after buying the phone.


yeah the stock launcher and the transition to the app drawer is just ugly


----------



## ljv (Feb 21, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah there is a lot of TouchWiz I actually like. The only thing I hate is the launcher which didn't last long anyways as I put Nova on almost right away after buying the phone.


This. The launcher really sucks! CleanRom2.5 with Apex is the best combo for me.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

CleanRom 2.5. Saves me the time of cleaning up stock.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Eclipse 2.1 is solid!


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

renlan said:


> Im using Clean Rom 2.5 with Google now added. It's completely customizable, rock solid and great battery life.


Agreed.. I've run CleanRom for weeks. Great TW rom.
That said, I'm currently running LiquidSmooth which is AOSP and it's pretty darn slick.


----------



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm on liquid right now. Awesome and no issues. For tw I've used beans..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

I was jumping from jellywiz to beans for touchwiz and the battery life on beans couldn't be beat but I just love jellybeans features. I was on cm10 since it came out and battery was never that good. I've been running cm10 m2 and omfg the battery life is on par with touchwiz. I decided not to change a thing. Stock kernel stock settings. Its been my dd for 4+ weeks  I love me some cm10

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Have they resolved the 3G connectivity issues on CM?


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Have they resolved the 3G connectivity issues on CM?


Yes...I was in a fringe coverage area yesterday and the data handoff was better than touchwiz. I did drop 3g a few times(same happens on touchwiz in that area) but it came right back without the need to toggle airplane mode.

Im running Eclipse 2.1 10/15 nightly and its rock solid!


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

When I'm feeling a little AOSP, I go with Liquid 95% of the time. If I want TouchWiz (Which is most of the time), then I slap on CleanRom.

'Liquid haz teh butterz and CleanRom haz teh stabiliterz'


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> Eclipse 2.1 is solid!


+1! Very nice and smooth. In combination with kt kernel its excellent. My favorite so far.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

